# Ein Leben am Limit



## Thoor (6. September 2010)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Offtopic bin ich auf nen lustigen Thread gestossen: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=4357318041&sid=3&pageNo=1

Dachte sowas brauchts hier auch: Nen Thread für Leute die am Limit leben, so wie ich.

Heute Morgen war ich spät dran, dann hab ich eiskalt nichts gefrühstückt. Im Zug angekommen brauchte ich schon wieder nen Kick, ich glaub ich bin süchtig! Mit nem Blick der Indiana Jones ebenbürtig wäre setzte ich mich auf den Sitz der mit "Bitte älteren Leuten freihalten" beschriftet war. Hab echt gehofft das des keiner bemerkt :s

und wie lebt ihr so am Limit?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. September 2010)

Ich bin so hart...ich habe mich mit dem Elektrorasierer geschnitten und nur 2 Minuten geblutet.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. September 2010)

Ich bin heute Morgen fünf Minuten später aufgestanden. Mit Adrenalin vollgepumpt bin ich zum Bus gegangen und hab nur 3 Pausen gemacht, obwohl ich so schnell gestippelt bin.
In der Schule hab ichs meinem Mathelehrer dann richtig gegeben indem ich Teilaufgabe 3 nicht gemacht habe. Und er hats nicht gemerkt...dem hab ich gezeigt was ne Harke ist.

War ein ziemlich aufregender und spannender Tag, wie immer in meinem freakigen Leben.
Ich glaub Morgen versteck ich die Kreide um mir den ultimativen Kick zu geben.


----------



## Thoor (6. September 2010)

Ich glaub heute hab ichs echt übertrieben... Ich geh so von der Arbeit nach Hause und war so schlecht gelaunt, also wirklich, wirklich mies, sowas mach ich sonst echt nicht, ich hab einfach nicht gelächelt!

Was die Leute von mir wohl gedacht haben =( Hab sicher wien Hooligan ausgesehen ;(


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. September 2010)

Ich hab noch einen:

Ich bin so hart, dass ich mir mal Tausend Lottoscheine gekauft und immer 7 Kreuze in jedes Kästchen gemacht hab!


----------



## Elda (6. September 2010)

Ich finde wenn man so einen Thread aufmacht sollte man schon was richtiges dazu schreiben oder es einfach lassen anstatt einfach so nen scheiß reinzuhauen.


----------



## Lethior (6. September 2010)

Ich hab mal was gepostet, was gar nicht zur Diskussion beigetragen hat und ich habe keine Verwarnung bekommen! Der Trip hält bis heute, weil ich immer befürchte, das ein Mod doch noch auf meinen Post stößt! Das ist unglaublich!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. September 2010)

Ich habe heute auf dem Weg zum Supermarkt einen Geisterfahrer überholt.


----------



## Thoor (6. September 2010)

Der Thread war wohl zuerst zu hart für die Buffed Community...

Jedenfalls ess ich grade Schokolade, dabei hab ich mir grade die Zähne geputzt!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. September 2010)

Pah, ich putze mir die Zähne *mit* Schokolade!

Nutella auf einem toten Waschbär am Stock.


----------



## Thoor (6. September 2010)

Ich hab Angst =(

Dabei dachte ich, ich sei hart weil ich ab und zu schon beim wechseln von Orange auf Grün fahre und nicht erst bei Vollgrün 

Aber DAS hät ich NIE erwartet!


----------



## Lethior (6. September 2010)

Und solche Leute werden hier Moderator? Da muss man ja Angst haben!

Aber ich habe auch noch was. Ich schlafe heute ohne meine Kuscheldecke...Obwohl das Fenster auf ist!


----------



## Thoor (6. September 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> Und solche Leute werden hier Moderator? Da muss man ja Angst haben!
> 
> Aber ich habe auch noch was. Ich schlafe heute ohne meine Kuscheldecke...Obwohl das Fenster auf ist!



Hab ich gestern versucht, bin aber aufgewacht und beinahe erforen :s

Am Limit - Ja Lebensgefährlich - Niemals wieder! =(


----------



## Lethior (6. September 2010)

Ich kann halt einfach nicht ohne diesen Nervenkitzel...das wird irgendwann wohl mein Ruin sein. Aber wenn man so hart ist wie ich, muss das wohl der Preis sein.


----------



## Thoor (6. September 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> Ich kann halt einfach nicht ohne diesen Nervenkitzel...das wird irgendwann wohl mein Ruin sein. Aber wenn man so hart ist wie ich, muss das wohl der Preis sein.



Wenn du mal bei 5 Grad fast erfrierst weil du den Kick brauchst wirst du merken das es nicht gesund ist.


----------



## Lethior (6. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wenn du mal bei 5 Grad fast erfrierst weil du den Kick brauchst wirst du merken das es nicht gesund ist.



Ich trage Sandalen *mit* Socken. Für mich ist nichts zu hart.


----------



## Thoor (6. September 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> Ich trage Sandalen *mit* Socken. Für mich ist nichts zu hart.



Ich trage ab und zu wenn ichs richtig hart will in geschlossenen Lederschuhen keine Socken

DAS ist nichtmerh übertreffbar


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. September 2010)

Ich hab heute richtig die Sau rausgelassen.

Zuerst habe ich einen Polizist gesehen und laut "Bulle" gedacht.

Nachdem ich meine Nerven wieder beruhigt hatte, habe ich in der Straßenbahn eine Station gewartet bis ich meinen Fahrschein entwertet habe.

Und als ob das noch nicht genug gewesen wäre habe ich im Fernsehen die Erotikwerbung nicht umgeschaltet.

Abenteur ich komme

Ach ja, hier mein Vorbild:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pldjz_qNDvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lethior (6. September 2010)

Wir sollten eine Gang aufmachen, die Leute werden vor Angst zusammenbrechen, wenn sie uns sehen!
Ich werde jetzt ins Bett gehen. Wenn ich morgen nicht da bin...bewahrt mein Andenken in Ehren.


----------



## Thoor (6. September 2010)

Ohrensammler ist unser neuer Anführer

Teile uns deine waghalsigen Abenteuer mit!


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. September 2010)

Für morgen plane ich folgendes:

Ich werde meinen Radiowecker 2 (in Worten zwei) Skalenabschnitte lauter stellen (Sollen die Nachbar doch kommen)

Wenn ich es mir traue werde ich mein Bonbonpapier NEBEN den Mülleimer an der S-Bahnhaltestelle werfen.

Und dann...ich wage noch gar nicht es mir vorzustellen.....werde ich aus der S-Bahn austeigen....BEVOR(!!)...sie völlig zum Stillstand gekommen ist.
Und um noch einen draufzusetzen werde ich NICHT auf die Lücke zwichen Bahn und Bahnsteig achten. HAHA!!

Wenn das meine Stiefomi wüsste


----------



## Thoor (6. September 2010)

Falls du morgen Abend wider erwarten noch Leben solltest, bitte unbedingt Erfahrungsbericht...

Ich denk schon die ganze Zeit was ich noch tun könnte, ob ichs wage morgen anstatt eine Stunde nur 30 Minuten Überzeit zu machen? Denke nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin dochn Angsthase =(


----------



## eMJay (6. September 2010)

Ich bin so hart- bin heute erst um 20 vor 3 zur arbeit gefahren anstatt um halb 3 und hatte immer noch 10 min zeit bis ich anfangen musste.


----------



## Thoor (6. September 2010)

Ich glaube ich werde heute mal ohne ein Gebet an das Spaghettimonster schlafen gehen

Ob ichs wage? Ich denke schon! Schliesslich bin ich immer bereit für das Leben am Limit!


----------



## Peterregen (7. September 2010)

Ich bin so hart ich gehe nachts im pool tauchen. OHNE Lichter!


----------



## Breakyou (7. September 2010)

Ich hab gerade eben 6 Umrührholzstäbchen vom McDonalds genommen!
Man bin ich Hardcore!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. September 2010)

Ich bin so hart...ich hatte in nem Post mal einen Schreibfehler und habe ihn erst 5(!!) Minuten später wegeditiert.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. September 2010)

Ich hab' heute beim Babybel einfach ein Stück von dem roten Rand mitgegessen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich hab' heute beim Babybel einfach ein Stück von dem roten Rand mitgegessen.


Sick! Und ich dachte ich wäre hart, als ich einen Apfel mit (!!!) Schale gegessen habe, obwohl ich ihn vorher nur 20 Sekunden unter lauwarmem (!!!!) Wasser gewaschen habe.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2010)

ich muss um 12:55 das haus verlassen und werde mich erst um 12:45 anziehen,waschen,usw. DAS IST KRANK!
manchmal weiß ich echt nichtmehr was das für ein mensch ist der mich im spiegel anguckt aber wenn man wie ich ein leben am limit führt ist einem nichts zu hart!


----------



## dragon1 (7. September 2010)

huch, und ich dachte ich bin alleine so hart drauf! 


Hab gestern ne Ini in WoW gemacht, ohne am Anfang einen Gruss zu hinterlassen! DAS war der kick, ich habe schon erwartet per Ausschlusswahl entfernt zu werden, is aber gut gegangen... die haben sich wohl nicht getraut jemanden der so krass drauf ist zu verärgern.


Jo ausserdem hab ich gestern 3 Kindermilchschnitten gegéssen, obwohl mir Mami nur 2 Erlaubt hat und die 3te meiner Schwester gehörte... der Hab ichs gezeigt hahahaha!


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2010)

da fällt mir noch was ein :O es regnet hier und ich werde jetzt .. oh man, kann ich das wirklich?! .. ja! ich werde mir nur einen pullover drüberziehen und keine jacke anziehen!
wer macht mir das nach? WER?!


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2010)

Ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin zur Zeit auch nru mit Pulli unterwegs obwohl es regnet ... und jetzt kommt die härte ich habe sogar die ärmel hoch gekrempelt


----------



## Reflox (7. September 2010)

Oh ihr seid doch alles Warmduscher!
Ich habe heute meine Kaugummis direkt aus der Tüte genommen, nicht im meine Dose abgefüllt! Das ist hart!


----------



## Potpotom (7. September 2010)

Ich hab mir heute Morgen einen Kaffee geholt und ganz frech 2 Becher ineinander gestapelt damit der Becher nicht so heiss wird. Ich hatte echt Panik jemand könnte es bemerken - ging aber gut.


----------



## Deanne (7. September 2010)

Manchmal verlasse ich meine Vorlesungen schon nach 10 Minuten und gehe in der Cafete Kaffee trinken. Schwarz!


----------



## Thoor (7. September 2010)

Ich habe heute einfach eiskalt in der Berufsschule geantwortet mit "Ich weiss es nicht"....

Uuuuh der Kick war echt langanhaltend... jetzt brauch ich was neues!


----------



## Asayur (7. September 2010)

Ich esse alles am Apfel bis auf den Stiel, tja, überbietet das!


----------



## Peterregen (8. September 2010)

Gestern Abend gab es bei mir ein Gewitter, also bin ich nach draussen, habe mich mitten in den Regen gestellt und die stürmischen Wolken über mir angestarrt während ich langsam Nass wurde. Jetzt kommt die Oberhärte: ich hatte nur Pantoffeln ein gammliges T-shirt und eine kurze Hose an!!!!! Ich zittere immernoch.


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. September 2010)

Bei mir gehts seid diesem Thread drunter unter drüber, mein Adrenalin kommt gar nicht mehr zur Ruhe.

Erst heute morgen habe ich mir drei genommen, obwohl auf der Tüte Nimm 2 drauf stand

und mein Knoppers, ich wage es kaum zu sagen, habe ich schon um 0920 Uhr gegessen.

Jetzt kommt ihr!


----------



## Bronzefisch (8. September 2010)

Ich bin so hart, ich lese Bücher obwohl es schon zu dunkel dafür ist.


----------



## Lethior (8. September 2010)

Ich muss wohl mal nachlegen!
Heute hatte ich den ultimativen Kick! Ich habe meine Mathehausaufgaben nicht gemacht und ich habe dem Lehrer gesagt:"Ich habe meine Hausaufgaben nicht."
Ohne Entschuldigung zu sagen!


----------



## Arosk (8. September 2010)

Ich bin so hart, ich bin heute nacht um 5 Uhr ins Bett gegangen und bin vor 12 wieder aufgestanden! OHNE KAFFEE!


----------



## Bronzefisch (8. September 2010)

Ich bin so hart, ich mache Doppelposts.


----------



## Bronzefisch (8. September 2010)

Ich bin also richtig hart!!


----------



## Asayur (8. September 2010)

Ich bin heute schon ein richtig harter Typ gewesen, als erstes bin ich um 5 vor in die Mittagspause gegangen, dann hab ich Punkt angefangen und war sogar schon im 
Regen ohne (!) Jacke und hab nichtmal das Gesicht verzogen!

Alter ich bin Rambo, John Rambo!


----------



## Bronzefisch (8. September 2010)

Das ist garnichts!

Ich ging heute bei REGEN! ohne Jacke und ohne Regenschirm über die Straße gegangen, obwohl es rot war!


----------



## Reflox (8. September 2010)

Ich habe heute obwohl der Leher stinksauer war, ihn nicht geärgert!

uuuh!


----------



## EisblockError (8. September 2010)

Ich hab heute die Bahn verpasst und bin trozdem pünktlich angekommen!!


----------



## Asayur (9. September 2010)

Ich hab heute Nacht, wenns hoch kommt, ne halbe Stunde geschlaffen und sitz auf der Arbeit, take that!


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. September 2010)

Ich habe meine Mittagspause von 30 Minuten um 5 Minuten überzogen, ich Rebell ich!


----------



## Asayur (9. September 2010)

Pah, ich bin am Dienstag zwei Stunden früher nach Hause gegangen!


----------



## Bronzefisch (9. September 2010)

Ich hab mich im Zug auf einen Platz gesetzt , obwohl der reserviert war!


----------



## dragon1 (10. September 2010)

Ich werde jetzt eine Tasse HEISSEN Kaffee...ganz OHNE MILCH trinken...mit NUR 2 Loeffel Zucker!


Gott ich weiss gar nicht wie ich so hart sein kann.


----------



## Gurzjil_ (10. September 2010)

Ich bin so hart, ich habe heute morgen meinen Wecker nicht gehört, aber war trozdem eine halbe Stunde zu früh in der Arbeit..


----------



## Asayur (10. September 2010)

Ich werde mich gleich an meine dritte Tasse Kaffee schwarz mit einem Stück Zucker wagen, dazu werd ich mir wohl eine Kippe genehmigen und das obwohl noch gar nicht
Pausen Zeit ist *mwahahahaha*


----------



## Gurzjil_ (10. September 2010)

Das ist jetzt aber wirklich hart, ich trinke ein Red Bull ,obwohl ich hellwach bin.


----------



## Asayur (10. September 2010)

Ow Man, dass könnte Ärger geben: Ich hab mir soeben mein Zug Ticket ausgedruckt und das in der Firma, am Firmendrucker ... Hehe Ja, hehe, i feal Hardcore xD


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. September 2010)

Ich habe meine Kaffeetasse von heute morgen bis eben setehen lassen und sie erst jetzt ausgespült!


----------



## Thoor (10. September 2010)

Ich hab heute mein Knoppers gar nicht gegessen, ich hab ein Snickers gegessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaube die Knoppersfirma will mich jetzt beseitigen, aber so ein Leben am Limit ist halt kein Zuckerschlecken!


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (10. September 2010)

Ich hab heute nachdem ich mit dem Aufzug ins EG gefahren bin ihn ins 7. Stockwerk fahren lassen

meine güte bin ich hawt


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. September 2010)

Ich habe heute von einem Erfrischungsstäbchen nur das flüssige Innere herausgesaugt und den Rest weggeworfen, obwohl es Hunger in der Welt gibt.
Ich kenne keine Grenzen mehr.


----------



## Breakyou (11. September 2010)

Ich bin heut mit meinem "Berlin Fucking Hardcore Shirt durch Mannheim (!!!) gelaufen!


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. September 2010)

Als ich heute mit Mutti Jeans einkaufen war hab ich mitten im GEschäft zu ihr gesagt: "NEIN, diese Jeans will ich nicht!!"
(Ok, wir haben sie trotzdem gekauft, aber irgenwie war das Gefühl wild!)


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (11. September 2010)

ich habe heute eine traube MIT KERNEN gegessen! eiskalt, gnadenlos.


----------



## Thoor (11. September 2010)

Ich hab grade einen Hotdog gegessen, aber Brot und Würstchen getrennt

SO HART!


----------



## Cybereule (12. September 2010)

Ich habe, wiklich, es ist eine wahre Geschichte! Ich habe einen _Keks_ weggeworfen, weil er weniger als 50% Schokolade enthielt, wie es auf der Verpackung versprochen war! Danach hab ich ihn zertreten vor einer Omi!

Das überbietet keiner!


----------



## Tokenlord (12. September 2010)

Ich hab eheute eine Dosensuppe gegessen und mich bei der Firma beschwert! Auf der Dose war von FleischbällcheN die rede. Es war aber nur EINS drin >:-]


----------



## Minorjiel (12. September 2010)

Ich habe gestern ein Loch in die Wand gebohrt, obwohl der Leitungssucher gepiepst und geblinkt hat! Hab mir fast in die Hosen gemacht!


----------



## Kofineas (12. September 2010)

Ich bin gerade draußen eine Leiter 3 Stufen hochgeklettert, obwohl unten keiner festgehalten hat!


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. September 2010)

Ich habe grade ein T-Shirt angezogen, dass unter den Armen und am Kragen noch feucht vom Waschen war!



(BTW.: das ist einer besten Threads ever!!)


----------



## Lethior (12. September 2010)

Als meine Mutti grade nicht hingeguckt hat, hab ich mir einen Keks aus der Dose geholt. Obwohl es in einer Stunde schon Abendessen gibt! Die werden gucken, wenn ich dann meinen Teller nicht ganz aufesse! Adrenalin pur!


----------



## minuba (13. September 2010)

Ich habe heute Morgen ein Butterbrot gegessen... ohne Butter!


----------



## Thoor (13. September 2010)

Ich hab heute morgne Cola getrunken

AUS DER FLASCHE!

und keiner hats gesehen


----------



## Medmius (14. September 2010)

Ich habe meinen Handy vorhin anstatt 3 mal ganze 4 mal klingeln lassen..!


----------



## Bronzefisch (14. September 2010)

Ich bin heute um 7 aufgestanden, bwohl ich erst um 7:15 aufstehen müsste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (14. September 2010)

Ich habe den Arbeitskollegen und Kolleginnen am Mittagstisch heute keinen "guten Appetit" gewünscht... Jetzt hab ich nicht einmal Angst, dass ich das irgendwann mal büßen müsste.
Es kommt aber noch härter: Meine Sekretärin musste für mich heute einen Kunden anrufen, als sie ihn mir durchstellte, habe ich mich nicht bei ihr bedankt!


----------



## Kuya (14. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



... um ehrlich zu sein.. wenn ich schreibe, wie ich so am Limit Lebe, glaube ich, ich werde hier im Buffed Forum gebannt.
deswegen deute ich nur an... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Hervorstechenste Tugend ist absolute Maßlosigkeit in allem.

Ich bin absolut spontan, und Plane meißtens keine 30 Minuten im Vorraus.

es gibt für mich keine Tabus, nichts was man an bestimmten Orten oder Uhrzeiten, oder Umfeldern nicht tun würde, und eigentlich kaum Regeln/Gesetze die ich nicht
mit einer gewissen Leidenschaft breche, gebrochen Habe, oder noch brechen werde.

(..natürlich meine ich damit nicht Dinge wie Mord und Totschlag, jemanden zum Beischlaf zwingen, oder sowas "richtig" Geisteskrankes, das ist hoffentlich klar..).
Aber sonst so ziemlich alles.

also alleine wenn ich aufstehe und zur Arbeit fahre, bin ich ne Stunde später eigentlich schon sehr hart am physichen Limit angekommen.
Denke mal, die meißten können sich jetzt Vorstellen warum ich lieber nur Andeutungen mache.

(Obwohl das hier ja eig. "MEIN THREAD SCHLECHTHIN" ist). 

...und nein ich bin kein Alkoholiker... oder sowas, ich hab eingentlich ein sehr komfortables Leben, dass mich leider in keinster Weise ausreizt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arasouane (24. September 2010)

Ich bin heute mit dem Aufzug in den ersten Stock gefahren, obwohl er NICHT kaputt war.
Das Gefühl als die Aufzugtür aufgegangen ist...unbeschreiblich!

Ob ich das nochmal mache? Ich glaub nicht. Dafür bin ich def. zu weich...


----------



## Arasouane (24. September 2010)

Und jetzt bin ich eben wirklich ans Limit gegangen, wenn nicht haarscharf darüber.

Ich stand mit meinen Arbeitskollegen beim Kaffee und hab beim Furzen gleichzeitig laut gehustet, damit man's nicht hört.

Aber die Minuten der Ungewissheit, ob er denn auch riechen würde, waren die härtesten in meinem Leben.

Beat that


----------



## Dominau (24. September 2010)

WoW. Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor dir, Meister.
Bitte, lehrt mich. 

Ich bin heute nach der Schule nicht direkt nach Hause gegangen, sonder hab mich noch mit
einem Freund unterhalten. Und das obwohl Mutti immer sagt ich soll sofort nach hause gehn!! O.o

Hardcore Shit


----------



## Kuya (24. September 2010)

Ach naja... ich stelle nicht in Frage das andere es auch so machen,
aber ich weiß halt nicht in wie weit ich hier ins detail gehen darf, ohne
das Zam mich Mundtot macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich schätze dich eigentlich nicht viel weniger "durchgeknallt" ein,
(aus sicht normaler "konservativer" Menschen), aber es kommt nunmal selten
vor das ich zum Beispiel "Nüchtern" auf die Arbeit fahre, oder das ich Morgens 
zum Frühstück nicht Bier trinke. 

Ich Rauche zum Beispiel beim Duschen, oder Gehe auf der Arbeit angekommen erstmal
auf die Toilette um ne Zigarette zu rauchen, und dergleichen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du weißt schon was ich mit "am Limit" meine oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (24. September 2010)

Nun, der einzige Hardcore shit den ich gemacht habe war das hier:

Es ist 22:30 in der Kaserne, ein paar Kameraden wollen zum McDonalds und nehmen bestellungen von uns auf. Ich wollte gerade sagen dass ich einen Doublecheezeburger will als ich bemerkte dass die Kameraden schon weg waren. 

Ich rannte in Unterhosen auf den Gang und schrie laut: IHR WICHSER! 

Ich hörte im Gang dann eine Stimme die mir zurief: Was sind denn dass für Ausdrücke! 

Ich schrie: NETTE AUSDRÜCKE!

Erst als ich auf meinen Zimmer war hat mir ein Kamerad erzählt dass die Stimme vom Stabswachtmeister war der in den Gängen patroullierte. Aus unerklärlichen Gründen gab es keine Konsequenzen.

Und auch mal was auf den Standardniveau hier: Ich bin so hart, Ich esse meine McDonalds Burger MIT Gurken!


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (25. September 2010)

OHA....
ihr seid schon voll hart...
aber wisst ihr wie hart ich bin...


Ich kämpfe mit meinem kater und nachdem ich einen minikratzer habe, geh ich net zum arzt und lass mir ne neue spritze geben damit ich ja net krank werde.... O__O


----------



## mastergamer (25. September 2010)

Wow ... Ihr seid ja fast' härter als Chuck Norris .. .. Aber Ich bin noch härter!

Ich uriniere' zum Beispiel im Stehen, und mach' dabei sogar meine Augen zu!


----------



## Reflox (25. September 2010)

Ich habe mich heute in aller öffentlichkeit am Hinterkopf gekratzt! uuuh!


----------



## Kuya (27. September 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> Ich kämpfe mit meinem kater und nachdem ich einen minikratzer habe, geh ich net zum arzt und lass mir ne neue spritze geben damit ich ja net krank werde.... O__O



Ich würde es drauf anlegen, Krank zu werden heißt für mich nur:
"Mit dem Segen des Arztes dahein Zocken dürfen, statt zu Arbeiten". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir gehts auch nicht drum cool zu sein, ich hab wie schon beschrieben einfach kein Gefühl was
mir sagt, "es ist genug". Ich kenne irgendwie einfach keine Grenzen in egal was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Beispiel ist die Nachrruhe für meine Nachbarn jetzt vorbei, wenn ich aufwache, wann auch immer will ich halt Musik hören. 
Während also der Kaffee durchläuft trinke ich das Bier von vor 3 Stunden zuende (bin so um 2 ins Bett glaub ich),
und Headbange ein wenig um die Frisur in Form zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich so darüber nachdenke hab ich meine Schlafstörungen bestimmt verdient.


----------



## Arasouane (27. September 2010)

Also, ich bin heute auf einer Kreuzung gestanden, wo ich meinen Hintermann beobachtet hab. Der war so in Gedanken und hat seitlich beim Fenster rausgesehen, dass ich meine Karre langsam nach vorne fuhr.
Der is vor Schreck hochgesprungen (im Sitzen) und hat die HAndbremse raufgerissen, weil er dachte ER rolle nach hinten. Pffffffff.........bin ich hart^^


----------



## Kuya (28. September 2010)

Die Aktion find ich ziemlich cool. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bekommst von mir eine ernstgemeinte 5/5 dafür. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (28. September 2010)

Ich bin so hart, ich hab heut morgen meine Frau mein Hemd bügeln lassen, und mich nochmal ins Bett gelegt... gab aber kein Gemecker *puh*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2010)

Phash schrieb:


> Ich bin so hart, ich hab heut morgen meine Frau mein Hemd bügeln lassen, und mich nochmal ins Bett gelegt... gab aber kein Gemecker *puh*



:OOOOOO R E S P E C T !

Ich hab heute mit dem Busfahrer gesprochen, obwohl direkt neben der Bustür steht "Das Unterhalten mit dem Busfahrer während der Fahrt ist strengst verboten!". Mache mir immer noch Vorwürfe...


----------



## Kartonics (20. November 2010)

ich ich habe heute firefox benutzt obwohl meine papi immer sagt internet explorer ist besser!

Und um das zu überbieten habe ich statt rechtsklick und dann auf öffnen zweimal (!!) mit der linken Maustaste draufgedrückt nacheinnder (!!)


----------



## ego1899 (19. Dezember 2010)

ich hab gestern abend im supermarkt bezahlt und bin ohne weiteres gegangen OBWOHL an der kasse steht das man SOFORT sein rueckgeld nachzaehlen soll da spaetere reklamation wert.

hab ich erst daheim gemacht, aber der kick und der nervenkitzel war es mir wert. is nochmal gut gegangen hat alles gestimmt


----------



## ego1899 (19. Dezember 2010)

sooorry doppelpost! war die schuld von meinem handy nich meine! : )


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich stelle mich manchmal in Bussen hin, auch wenn die vorgesehene Zahl an Stehplätzen bereits in Anspruch genommen wird. 

Außerdem werfe ich manchmal Buntglas ind die Weißglastonne.


----------

